# questions on my cycle and how to avoid "tren-dick"?



## alphabolic (Aug 19, 2011)

this is my biggest concern with running my next cycle consisting of test/tren/mast. im gonna use caber to control prolactin/progesterone. so here's a few questions i need answers/opinions on.

1. i hear a lot of people recommend .5mg caber 2x a week. is that enough caber or is it safe to run it .5mg e3d? (yes paranoid)

2. does the amount of test always have to be equal to or higher than the 19 nor steroid you're running? a lot of people like to run higher test than tren/deca. others have said not necessarily though and let the tren/deca do the work. 

3. is tren-dick prolonged or possibly permanent in any way? or is it more of just something that happens during cycle and/or PCT?

4. does the masteron help with keeping your libido up on this cycle?

5. do i have to stop the masteron 1-2 weeks before my last shot of test or is it safe to run it to the end? if i need to stop it 2 weeks prior to the last test shot, i can run a higher dose of it for only 6 weeks.

this is what im planning on running as of right now. any thoughts/ideas on tweaking this cycle? would love to hear your thoughts. it's a cutting cycle on 2000-2500 calories a day.

weeks 1-6 test prop 400mg
weeks 7-8 test prop 250mg
weeks 1-6 tren ace 450mg
weeks 1-8 mast prop 350mg
weeks 2-8 HCG 1000iu
weeks 1-8 a-dex .5mg ed
weeks 1-8 caber .5mg 2x a week or .5mg e3d

PCT
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
clomid 100/100/100/75


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 19, 2011)

Too many newb questions.  Why would you taper the prop. down at the end?


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 19, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Too many newb questions. Why would you taper the prop. down at the end?


 
i know what im doing for the most part.  no newb.  just wanted to hear other people's preferences.  can never ask too many questions when it comes to aas.  and the only reason i'd run low test the last 2 weeks is i dont know if i'll have enough test on me to run it higher.  if it's too low though, i can get another vial.


----------



## GMO (Aug 19, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> this is my biggest concern with running my next cycle consisting of test/tren/mast. im gonna use caber to control prolactin/progesterone. so here's a few questions i need answers/opinions on.
> 
> 1. i hear a lot of people recommend .5mg caber 2x a week. is that enough caber or is it safe to run it .5mg e3d? (yes paranoid)
> 
> ...



Your cycle looks good to me.  There are a couple things that I would do differently, but more out of a personal preference than necessity. You're g2g


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey bro, I'm currently running my first cycle w tren ace at 350 mg/week, test 650 mg, mast 350 mg.  My libido has never been this high before, absolutely no sexual side effects.  

Im running aromasin at 25 mg/day, and caber at .5 twice a week.  

Only sides are insomnia, which just started and lack of appetite, which is a good thing for recomping.

That's my experience, hope it helps.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> Your cycle looks good to me. There are a couple things that I would do differently, but more out of a personal preference than necessity. You're g2g


 
thanks for the detailed answers GMO, your advice is golden on these forums. 



exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey bro, I'm currently running my first cycle w tren ace at 350 mg/week, test 650 mg, mast 350 mg. My libido has never been this high before, absolutely no sexual side effects.
> 
> Im running aromasin at 25 mg/day, and caber at .5 twice a week.
> 
> ...


 
ahhhh i wanna run aromasin during cycle also at 12.5-25mg ed to stay dry. but i have enough arimidex left from my last cycle so i was gonna use it throughout this cycle and switch to the aromasin i got coming in for PCT. wish i would've ordered more aromasin . 

and yes lack of appetite will work to my advantage since i am cutting. i get about 5-6 hours of sleep a night anyways so i can probably deal with the insomnia for the most part. we'll see how i respond to the tren.

how far are you into your cycle? and is the dosage of 350mg tren per week giving you the results you expected?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 20, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> thanks for the detailed answers GMO, your advice is golden on these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been on the tren for about 3 weeks now, the insomnia just started though.  But, my mood has been great and I haven't noticed anymore aggression.  
In terms of results, the fat is melting off of me, my strength is staying the same though.  I'm assuming that my recomp diet doesn't have enough protein for building more muscle, but I'm already pretty strong, just need to cut up a bit.  

I'm sure the arimidex will work  just fine too.  

Most interesting thing is that my sex drive is out of control.  This is my second cycle and I never experienced this with just test.  Not sure if it's the mast, test or tren doing it.  The wife loves it though.

All in all, I would definitely run it again for a cut or recomp, the lack of appetite is great.  For bulking, I'd probably have a hard time with it.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been on the tren for about 3 weeks now, the insomnia just started though. But, my mood has been great and I haven't noticed anymore aggression.
> In terms of results, the fat is melting off of me, my strength is staying the same though. I'm assuming that my recomp diet doesn't have enough protein for building more muscle, but I'm already pretty strong, just need to cut up a bit.
> 
> I'm sure the arimidex will work just fine too.
> ...


 that's awesome to hear the fat is melting off.  my friend could already see his abs on his 3rd week into tren.  sounds like the combination of tren and mast is gettin you cut up pretty nice.  im still surprised though that your strength hasnt gone up on tren.  im gonna run a high protein diet on my cycle.  and since i'll be running 450mg a week of tren instead of 350mg, the fat loss will be even better.  im floating around 13-15% bf right now.

and yea i've heard numerous times about people's sex drive being through the roof on test/tren moreso than just test.  dont know why that is, but hey i'll take it.  the mast probably helps too.  

have you noticed any hairloss?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nothing more than usual, ive been going bald since my early 20's before any gear though.


----------

